# Coughing - When to Worry



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

How old is Elroy?

I would definitely take him to the vet some time this week, unless of course it clears on its own by Monday. I wouldn't wait too long, though, as you want to be able to rule out the more serious possible causes and get him started on treatment ASAP if it's required. Don't wait until after Christmas. 

Coughing can be caused by anything from Kennel Cough (illness) to heart or lung problems. Heart murmurs and heart problems present as coughing during exercise/activity but can progress to coughing all the time. Heart worm can present as coughing also. 

My mini poodle mix had a very similar sounding cough (huff-huff-cough-hack repeat) for years due to a heart murmur. But kennel cough can sound similar. A vet needs to listen to the heart, and the lungs, to determine one way or the other.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh poor Elroy. And you, too. It’s awful when they can’t tell you what’s wrong.

That could be kennel cough, although the frequency you’ve described seems low compared to my experiences with it. I’ve known two dogs with heart murmurs. While they didn’t cough like that, I wouldn’t rule it out. My biggest concern right now would be that Elroy’s got something stuck somewhere, that could be doing damage. Or perhaps there was something stuck previously and it’s irritated his airway. The cough really sounds like Peggy’s when she’s been chewing on something stupid like a stick, or when I’ve given her a dry treat and she starts running or playing without properly swallowing it. Her choking cough always resolves within 20 minutes or so. If it persisted over multiple days, I’d be reaching out to our vet (much as I don’t like to unless absolutely necessary).


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I don't know if it's kennel cough or not. My last dog, Mandi, got a touch of it when she was young. Antibiotics knocked it out in a few days. I would make a vet appointment on Monday if he is still coughing. Whatever it is will probably respond to an antibiotic of the vet's choosing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is 22 months old. He just had a check up on 12/5 (when he got his KC vaccine). Heart and lungs sounds excellent per my vet (and everything else as well). I'll probably give them a call Monday/Tuesday if it hasn't gotten better. I think time and rest (as well as keeping away from other dogs/people) is what's normally prescribed as treatment. No magic pill I don't think.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I've looked in his mouth and throat for foreign objects and redness/swelling. I didn't see anything alarming. Granted, I have no idea what a doggie sore throat looks like, but I assume it's reddish/irritated looking.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Not a vet, but an experienced Kennel Cough Mom. Kennel Cough for my dogs has always sounded like it comes from deep down, from the very bottom of their lungs. Elroy's cough sounds like it's higher up, in his throat. I tend to agree with Robin that the frequency and sound suggest something different, perhaps something stuck. Then again, apparently canine influenza is circulating all over, and a cough can be a symptom.

I would try to get him in to your vet. Repeated coughing isn't normal.

Hugs to both of you. ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

SteveS55 said:


> I don't know if it's kennel cough or not. My last dog, Mandi, got a touch of it when she was young. Antibiotics knocked it out in a few days. I would make a vet appointment on Monday if he is still coughing. Whatever it is will probably respond to an antibiotic of the vet's choosing.


Thank you. I was replying when you wrote this. Most of what is online says KC usually clears up within a week or so. Unless he's acting sick (besides the cough), I may want to refrain from using antibiotics. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, that cough does sound worrisome. However, since he's acting normally otherwise, I tend to lean towards monitoring until Monday rather than rushing to an emergency vet. Is there any pattern to what he's doing before he starts coughing? For example, Mia will cough from exposure to cold air (below freezing), or if she drinks water too quickly, or if kibble upsets her stomach.

[EDIT - nvm. Listen to Phoebe below. Elroy's cough sounds just like my brother's when he gets bronchitis. The KC vax isn't the best, in that there are a lot of variants not covered by the vaccine (just like the flu vax in humans), so it's not a surprise that a vaccinated dog could still come down with the flu.)


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

He sounds like Phoebe's cough did. She sounded like she had something caught in her throat, but when I looked, there was nothing there and no irritation. After a week, her cough was worse. She was still running around, but if she wasn't zooming around the backyard, she was asleep inside. 

Vet did X-rays and said she had mild bronchitis and probably an infection of some sort. He prescribed a cough med with a steroid that broke it up fairly quickly. She was put on antibiotics, just in case, while blood work was pending. Other stuff showed up later. Her insurance says canine flu has been going around pretty bad this year. I'm guessing they keep getting claims for it. 

BTW, Phoebe was vaccinated for both KC and canine flu this year.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@Liz It seems there are triggers, but it's hard to put my finger on it. Seems when he takes in a big breath, like getting ready to bark, run, or gets excited, that triggers it. Almost like a nasal drip or something.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

when Kirby caught kennel cough last year he sounded like a little goose, it was much more of the "honking" sound and i'd say 10+ coughs per hour. i kept him away from other dogs and made him rest for a few days and he got better, though he's been up to date on all of his vaccinations.

the only other time i've heard Kirby make sounds like those Elroy is making is when he had some hair caught in his tummy and was trying to get it up, or when he's swallowed a kibble whole that's decided to come back up. hopefully a vet visit isn't needed and his coughing subsides. 🥺


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PhoebeDuck said:


> He sounds like Phoebe's cough did. She sounded like she had something caught in her throat, but when I looked, there was nothing there and no irritation. After a week, her cough was worse. She was still running around, but if she wasn't zooming around the backyard, she was asleep inside.
> 
> Vet did X-rays and said she had mild bronchitis and probably an infection of some sort. He prescribed a cough med with a steroid that broke it up fairly quickly. She was put on antibiotics, just in case, while blood work was pending. Other stuff showed up later. Her insurance says canine flu has been going around pretty bad this year. I'm guessing they keep getting claims for it.
> 
> BTW, Phoebe was vaccinated for both KC and canine flu this year.


Elroy was fine doing incredibly athletic zooming this afternoon after we got back from a long walk. You said Phoebe was worse after a week, is that when you took her in? Then it cleared quickly?


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy was fine doing incredibly athletic zooming this afternoon after we got back from a long walk. You said Phoebe was worse after a week, is that when you took her in? Then it cleared quickly?


Yup. I gave her a week to see if it would clear on it's own. Instead, she was coughing more. My mom's dog developed a cough and within 3 days wound up in the ER with a fever. Once Phoebe started the antibiotics and cough med, it subsided fairly quickly. By the end of the week (vet visit on Monday), her cough was almost gone.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy doing some Zoomies today. He coughs once right in the beginning of the video. Other than that, he's having a ball!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I swear, with Phoebe, it sometimes sounded like she was trying to cough up a hairball. Started teasing her about hanging around the cats too much. Other times, it was just a light dry cough


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've gone thru the heart cough with Noel. This doesn't sound like that to me.

I found this video from a vet who has a dog with kennel cough (and a heart cough for comparison, but not the heart cough that Noel had).

Kennel cough pup is up first. Either way, I'd be getting Elroy seen asap, unless they'll accept the video as (very good) evidence.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Ages ago I adopted a cockapoo who ended up having kennel cough. There were other symptoms like lethargy, congestion and runny nose. I'm the least qualified to suggest a diagnosis, but it sounds to me like Elroy is suffering from some sort of throat irritation. I would ask what has Elroy been chewing on? Also, there any irritants in the environment? There were time of the year when I would go into coughing fits after mowing the lawn.

I really hope Elroy feels better soon. Good luck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I've gone thru the heart cough with Noel. This doesn't sound like that to me.
> 
> I found this video from a vet who has a dog with kennel cough (and a heart cough for comparison, but not the heart cough that Noel had).
> 
> Kennel cough pup is up first. Either way, I'd be getting Elroy seen asap, unless they'll accept the video as (very good) evidence.


Thank you everyone. I think Elroy's cough sounds pretty much just like that vets dog's Kennel Cough. The infrequency and his acting so normal is what's making me think he doesn't need the Dr. yet. If it gets worse, or persists very long, we'll be visiting the vet.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi Tom, I found this video and thought it was very well done in explaining what to look for as well as showing a dog with it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Ages ago I adopted a cockapoo who ended up having kennel cough. There were other symptoms like lethargy, congestion and runny nose. I'm the least qualified to suggest a diagnosis, but it sounds to me like Elroy is suffering from some sort of throat irritation. I would ask what has Elroy been chewing on? Also, there any irritants in the environment? There were time of the year when I would go into coughing fits after mowing the lawn.
> 
> I really hope Elroy feels better soon. Good luck.


Well it's almost winter here. Most allergens are not very active now. There are other irritants around like ice melt products. These are practically impossible to avoid (short of him wearing boots). I don't think there's a relation to it though. He sometimes get a hold of bamboo garden stakes and chews them to shreds. If he does, I remove it and all the slivers (of bamboo) he made. This is the only thing he chews (albeit, very infrequently) that concerns me regarding slivers or ingesting pieces. So far no real problems have come of it. The stakes are put away now, but a clever poodle can sometimes find one out there I missed.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah, that sounds like it could be kennel cough. I used to foster/rescue a lot of shelter dogs and literally every one came home with it. I always put them on antibiotics so they would feel better faster and to be sure it wouldn't turn into pneumonia. But I would def. take Elroy to the vet to get the vet's opinion on what the cough is and the recommended tx. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Our late dog, Bailey, battled years with a heart murmur which led to heart failure. Elroy's cough doesn't resemble what she had. Bailey's cough was raspy and gasping.

Even still, I would have Elroy checked.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It's been a week since last Thursday/Friday when I took him to the Dog shows at the Big E (Springfield, MA). What I read says it takes about a week for symptoms to show. Lots of dogs to get it from!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Since he was at a show not too long ago, and is now coughing, kennel cough is a strong possibility.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

My previous mini poodle Teddy Bear had a cough once. Being a mom of young children, I examined his neck area and thought I felt some swollen glands. I took him to the vet the next day and she said “good call Mom”. Similar to my human kids—he had caught a virus or had an infection of some sort. The vet prescribed something —it might have been an antibiotic. Anyhow, all was well in a few days. Just another possibility. Hope it resolves soon!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just a general disclaimer as we toss around ideas and personal experiences here: I think we humans tend to think of coughing as not a huge deal, probably because we’re so prone to minor respiratory infections. But more than the occasional cough is actually a pretty serious symptom in dogs.

From akc.org:

_If your dog is coughing, you need to call your veterinarian. Many of the causes of dog cough are treatable, but all require medical attention. The sooner you get your dog in to see your veterinarian, the sooner your dog can be on his way to feeling better._









Dog Coughing: Causes and Treatment Options – American Kennel Club


Is your dog sick? Is he choking? Should you call your veterinarian? Here's what to do if you if you notice your dog coughing.




www.akc.org





You captured such a good video example, @94Magna_Tom. Your vet should be able to review it to assess whether an appointment is warranted. When we had a pyometra scare with Peggy, we sent photos to our vet, which prompted an emergency appointment.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It could be kennel cough but I don’t like how it sounds and I would definitely see a vet as soon as possible. If it gets bad I would go to the ER.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well it's almost winter here. Most allergens are not very active now.


I was thinking along the lines of mold.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Depending on a diagnosis there may be non-antibiotic meds to help. Holidays tend to cut clinic hours and these next weeks will be a double whammy so I'd at least call on Monday and send the video if they're set up for that.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

WaPo has an article on kennel cough cases rising


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thank you everyone. I think Elroy's cough sounds pretty much just like that vets dog's Kennel Cough. The infrequency and his acting so normal is what's making me think he doesn't need the Dr. yet. If it gets worse, or persists very long, we'll be visiting the vet.


Poor boy.
Have you heard of any local dogs having Kennel cough ?
Also the vacine itself can give mild symptoms?
It probably is Ken Cough, but nil desperandum just yet.
Doing right thing, keep an eye for a few days then trip to the vet.
Great he is acting normal and doesn't seem to 'upset'.
Wishing you well.


----------



## Ruralred (1 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy has been coughing a pretty significant sounding cough the last two days now. He's not coughing constantly, or a lot, but a couple/three of times a day. Seems most likely to occur when he's more active, but it has happened while less active as well. I don't know what Kennel Cough looks like since Elroy is my first. I captured a bout of it on video so you can see and comment.
> Elroy coughing
> I'd appreciate it if you Kennel Cough experienced Mom's and Dad's could share any of your thoughts on this please. Elroy was recently vaccinated for it, but I realize the efficacy is low, so it could still be Kennel Cough.
> He is acting completely normal at all times except while he's coughing. He sleeps, eats, pees and poops, plays, etc., all perfectly normal. Should I be worried much (because of course I am a little)? I plan to keep track of how frequently and how many times it happens so I'll have that info available if a vet visit proves necessary.


I would definitely take him in. It could be a miriad of things but it’s not normal. One of mine did this but he was 12 and it was heart related. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes it sounds like kennel cough to me. I know you know to keep watch of it and to get him to vet as if it continues he can develop pneumonia . General rule being 5-7 days and it should be gone. Personal not my experience. My cairn terrier had kennel cough that she picked up at a daycare, even though all dogs were vaccinated, but like anything else you are vaccinated for there are different strains. I actually went to vet right away and it took two different trips and antibiotics to get rid of it, and in the end it continued for about another week or so but not as often. Likely he picked it up at the show and I probably take him in and get started with med.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I sent in the video and called my vet this morning. He agreed it's probably kennel cough. After describing how he feels (good) and behaves (normal), he said give him 2mg/kg of Dextro (Robitussin DM). He said keep an eye on it and as long as he's acting normal (other than the coughing), it's a sign he likely has a good immune system and it'll pass in a week or so. If he gets a fever or lethargic, of otherwise, bring him in. 
He's still doing fine this morning.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor baby, I hope Elroy is over his kennel cough quickly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I sent in the video and called my vet this morning. He agreed it's probably kennel cough. After describing how he feels (good) and behaves (normal), he said give him 2mg/kg of Dextro (Robitussin DM). He said keep an eye on it and as long as he's acting normal (other than the coughing), it's a sign he likely has a good immune system and it'll pass in a week or so. If he gets a fever or lethargic, of otherwise, bring him in.
> He's still doing fine this morning.


I wish I had a vet like yours. Here they never, ever tell you to use any meds, especially not « human meds ». They want you to come for an appointment and charge you full price. :-(

I hope Elroy feels better soon !


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Years ago I adopted a dog with kennel cough. I took her home with it as I thought she would be much better off in a home setting. The vet also instructed me to use human cough syrup.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank goodness! I love a vet who responds on a Sunday.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> Poor boy.
> Have you heard of any local dogs having Kennel cough ?
> Also the vacine itself can give mild symptoms?
> It probably is Ken Cough, but nil desperandum just yet.
> ...


I don't know of any local cases. He just had the vaccine on 12/5, but honestly I don't think that is the cause. I suppose it could be. I didn't happen when he got it 6 months ago. He seems happy go lucky up until he coughs. Then when it's over (moments later) he's back to himself. Hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looniesense said:


> Years ago I adopted a dog with kennel cough. I took her home with it as I thought she would be much better off in a home setting. The vet also instructed me to use human cough syrup.


Only "Robotussin DM" was recommended. Others can have codeine, xylotol, NSAIDS, or other non-desirable ingredients.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Only "Robotussin DM" was recommended. Others can have codeine, xylotol, NSAIDS, or other non-desirable ingredients.


Yes, it’s so very important to clarify that. It was such a long time ago I don’t remember the name or kind of cough syrup that was recommended.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I don't know of any local cases. He just had the vaccine on 12/5, but honestly I don't think that is the cause. I suppose it could be. I didn't happen when he got it 6 months ago. He seems happy go lucky up until he coughs. Then when it's over (moments later) he's back to himself. Hope it clears up quickly.


Kennel cough is rather like the human cold, with lots of possible viruses that can cause it. The vaccines only protect against the most common ones. When we went to visit family earlier this year, I boarded all three dogs, who had all had the same vaccines. They were all in the same kennel area. The girls were fine, but Simon came home with kennel cough.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a nice vet to reply on a Sunday! Best wishes for speedy healing, Elroy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hope Elroy is over the coughing quick. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So here's the details:
I called my vet today around 10:15 and left a detailed message, including telling them I had emailed them a video. His answering message said to leave a detailed message and he would call back asap and probably within 5 minutes. He called back in 5 minutes.
The reason I left my original vet was because she was terrible at getting back to me even on her working days (almost always got an answering machine) and was unavailable whatsoever on weekends. My current vet has a full time receptionist that always answers the phone during working hours. My actual vet is avail 24/7 for emergencies. If after hours, I just leave a message and he will call me back asap. Very happy with him. He is the same vet who performed Elroy's Vasectomy. Over 30 years of experience.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Good to hear it’s kennel cough and not something more serious. Elroy seems to be a strong healthy boy, I’m sure he’ll kick it quickly. Get well cheers from Beau.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Glad to hear your vet was able to diagnose Elroy's cough by viewing your video. I hope he fully recovers quickly.

Kukla had kennel cough earlier in the year. Other than having the tell-tale "honking" cough, he exhibited no other symptoms. 

As has been mentioned by others, kennel cough can be caused by various pathogens (both bacteria and viruses). The vaccine provides protection against the bacterium bordetalla, but has no beneficial effect against the other pathogens that can cause kennel cough.

This article provides good information about kennel cough.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Kukla had kennel cough earlier in the year. Other than having the tell-tale "honking" cough, he exhibited no other symptoms.


As of now, Elroy has no other symptoms either. Hopefully it stays that way! 
How long did it take Kukla to get better?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to hear that you connected with Elroy's (fabulous!) vet and that he's pretty confident that this will resolve.

I did a bit of digging and you'll not be surprised to hear that a newer strain which seems to be more vaccine resistant is being reported in several regions around the US in 2022. I'm not seeing any reports linked to your area but it may only just be getting there, or just a bit of bad luck.

Hope Elroy's feeling better soon!

---

I hadn't looked into how Bordetella can sometimes turn worse than the cough til now. Now I have. This is why monitoring is important.

_"One of the most common respiratory infectious diseases in dogs, bordetellosis, is caused by a bacteria called Bordetella bronchiseptica, which invades the lung tissues. It is spread by aerosolized spray, like coughing or sneezing, from a dog's mouth or nose. Bordetellosis is a form of infectious tracheobronchitis and is related to whooping cough in people, caused by a different species of Bordetella known as Bordetella pertussis.

*Because the virus harms the respiratory tract, other bacteria can have an easier time invading as well, leading to further issues like pneumonia. "This disease is a complex of many causative agents," Primm says."

---*

Perhaps one of the most unique and important effects of these virulence factors is the ability to paralyze the mucociliary apparatus—a key component of the respiratory tract’s local defense mechanisms—and create acquired ciliary dysfunction.1,3,4


The mucociliary apparatus moves inhaled debris and opportunistic pathogens away from the lower respiratory tract, decreasing the risk of colonization by these organisms and the potential for associated pneumonia. *By paralyzing the cilia, B bronchiseptica not only improves its own virulence and chance for colonization, but also predisposes the patient to opportunistic infections of the lower respiratory tract.1*_


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Glad to hear that you connected with Elroy's (fabulous!) vet and that he's pretty confident that this will resolve.
> 
> I did a bit of digging and you'll not be surprised to hear that a newer strain which seems to be more vaccine resistant is being reported in several regions around the US in 2022. I'm not seeing any reports linked to your area but it may only just be getting there, or just a bit of bad luck.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rose. I plan on keeping any additional infectious opportunities very low while he's ill.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Poor Elroy! I hope he is feeling better quickly. What a wonderful vet y'all have!!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> As of now, Elroy has no other symptoms either. Hopefully it stays that way!
> How long did it take Kukla to get better?


I don't recall exactly, but I think it was around 8-10 days. Years ago my mpoo had kennel cough. He had a worse case than Kukla did. It took a good 14 days for him to completely recover.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Puppy Love said:


> What a wonderful vet y'all have!!


Yes, a wonderful vet indeed! 
In fact he called me back this morning to check on Elroy and see if I needed anything else. I told him Elroy seems to be doing better than yesterday. I also asked him how to administer liquid meds and he gave me a description of how he does it. Sounds basically like what I did already. Get him into a corner where he can't run away, then with a syringe, squirt it into the back corner of his mouth. Then...clean up the mess!!💥He hinted "don't be wearing your Sunday best" for this🤣. Well I only gave Elroy 1 tsp. of Robotussin DM...the recommended dosage is 3-3½ tsp's. Wow! That a lot of liquid! He's only had one coughing episode today do hopefully we're already on the down slope of this thing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy only had two very minor coughing episodes today. Significantly less pronounced than yesterday. No loud honking at all. I honestly think he's almost better already! I hope I don't jinks him🙄. Maybe having the vaccine 2 weeks ago did some good after all. 🤞🙏


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad to hear Elroy is on the mend. Kennel cough sure is annoying; I'm glad most dogs get over it in a week or so.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I think his first noticeable coughing was Friday afternoon. That makes today day 3. We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Exacerbated by activity and recently vaccinated. Sounds like he is sensitive to the vaccine. May benefit from homeopathic treatment. The cough sounds like kennel cough to me though not as deep or frequent. That’s what makes me think reaction plus given the timing of such event.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Is Elroy over it completely now?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm pretty sure he's completely over it. He hasn't had a strong deliberative cough in at least 4 days (since last Monday). He had a light, single, gentle cough once on Wed and Thurs, but I think it's just a normal throat clearing thing, or maybe it's just the final throat tickle thing...once, brief, gentle, and done. If he hadn't had the bad cough, I'm sure I wouldn't even have noticed these "under his breath" coughs. So far no coughs today. I doubt he's contagious but I'm going to keep him away from other dogs for a few more days to be safe.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

rock55 said:


> Exacerbated by activity and recently vaccinated. Sounds like he is sensitive to the vaccine.


The first time he had the vaccine there was no reaction so I don't think it's that. He was at a dog show with lots of other dogs on the Thursday and Friday a week prior to cough. I think he picked it up there.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So now Elroy is sneezing. Not coughing, sneezing. Not a lot, but been doing it for 3 days now. He's still acting completely normal. Running, jumping, playing, zooming, eating, peeing/pooping, etc. all normal. 
When he's resting or sleeping he never sneezes. When he gets up and becomes active he may or may not sneeze. When it happens, it's generally only one sneeze per episode, often a pretty big sneeze, but sometimes a small sneeze. Maybe 2 or 3 sneezes (an hour) while he's active. I'm going to estimate a total of about 10 sneezes a day so far. Not getting worse, not getting better (so far). Other unusual symptoms are that he often seems to yawn before sneezing, and maybe once or twice a day right after sneezing he'll shake his head flapping his ears during the process. I've palpated and smelled his ears and detect no sensitivity or odor. I wonder if this is related to the brief bout of Kennel Cough he had? Thoughts? Unable to catch this one on video thus far. 
Since he's otherwise unbothered by the sneezing, it doesn't present as an emergency to me. 
Recap: Yawning, sneezing, and head/ear shaking are the outward symptoms.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh jeepers. The mysterious Elroy. 
Beau has every once in a while a bout of sneezes after he sniffed something too intensely. He will sneeze a dozen times quickly in a row with a few stragglers. Im sure for him that he had inhaled something into his nostril. 
I’m anxious to hear if it’s common after kennel cough. Kind of like the congested cold phase at the end of the flu.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I suppose it could be related to what he had, but I just don't know. I wouldn't consider it an emergency unless he starts having several sneezes in a row.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

My guess is that Elroy's sneezing is unrelated to his recent kennel cough infection, but I am not a vet. I would suspect an environmental irritant. Did your area experience strong winds from the recent storm that swept much of the nation? If so, perhaps the wind stirred up something that is causing Elroy's cough.

Several days ago, on two to three consecutive days Kukla sneezed several times during the day. He didn't have any other symptoms, and the sneezing ceased after those few days. I chalked it up to something in the environment.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You need to isolate for two weeks after symptoms stop. This is per numerous sources on the web.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I read recently the USA is experiencing a canine influenza outbreak. Not sure if it's in your area, but it appeared to be widespread.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Doing more internet poking after seeing your post with this development...

What I'm finding suggests that sneezing can be a symptom of kennel cough but also usually seems to be concurrent rather than a late developing symptom.

Kennel cough typically resolves within three weeks if not sooner, so Elroy may not be completely in the clear just yet.

You've kept him isolated, so it seems pretty difficult for him to have picked up a secondary infection, but I'd say this is another phone call, at least, to the vet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Since Elroy was diagnosed by phone, an in-person vet visit may be in order, just to rule out any foreign bodies, inflammation, etc. Or maybe this is following a normal timeline of symptoms for whatever bug is floating around your region right now. Either way, I agree that another call is warranted.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My guess is now that it is winter we all have the heat on. Really dries out the air and more dust floats around. That would be my guess and as he becomes accustomed to the dryer heated air the sneezing will likely stop.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It does seem like an environmental irritant kind of sneeze. I'm kind of expecting it to just stop at some point (irritant gone). No fever, still feeling great. I'll observe some more before calling the vet. 
Does the yawning and occasional head shaking suggest anything to anyone? I know he'll do the head shaking thing after an ear plucking, but that's not happened recently.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't speak for Elroy, but my allergies have been triggered these last few weeks despite the cold. I've been attributing it to the high winds.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sneezing...hhmmm, mild pine tree allergy if your tree is natural? Last time I did a Christmas tree, I had some allergy symptoms so it can happen.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I have no Christmas tree, and the Christmas tree he visited is artifical. He sneezes both inside the house (infrequently), outside the house, and during walks. He's still himself though, all full of energy.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Just tossing around ideas:

What was the tree you guys walked past that had split? Do you pass it often? 

I'm currently congested and my ears have a full feeling because of it. I wonder if Elroy might have similar...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Does the yawning and occasional head shaking suggest anything to anyone?


In Peggy’s case, her head shaking was due to an unseen bristle caught in her ear hair.

Yawning can be totally benign, but it can also be due to stress. If something is making Elroy uncomfortable, that would be stressful. Yawns and silent gagging can also look really similar.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

JasMom said:


> Just tossing around ideas:
> 
> What was the tree you guys walked past that had split? Do you pass it often?
> 
> I'm currently congested and my ears have a full feeling because of it. I wonder if Elroy might have similar...


That was a white pine. It's in the mix of our walking choices. I have some white pines (much smaller) in my yard and he's never had a reaction that I'm aware of. I'm pretty sure it's not that, but thanks for the idea!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I called my vet and they suggested that it is likely related to the Kennel Cough. They recommended that I just keep an eye on it. As long as he's still being himself and eating & drinking, just observe until after the new year. He should be better by then. If not, or if he starts acting sick/off, then call back to discuss. This advice came from the technician, not my vet, who was indisposed at the moment.
I did capture some videos, yawning, nasal discharge, and sneezing.








Elroy yawning







youtube.com












Nasal Discharge







youtube.com












Elroy sneeze







youtube.com




I sent these to the vets too, but they hadn't viewed them when we talked.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Personally, even though I'm not a vet, I would say Elroy has a mild cold (upper respiratory infection in dogs). That would explain the coughing and sneezing. As long as you are on top of it, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

It does seem like some sort of cold with the nasal discharge. Hopefully he is eating and staying hydrated and you can stay in touch with the vet.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He's behaving normal. Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, and everything in between. That morning was the only nasal Discharge I've noticed. Still sneezing though. Keeping a close watch.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Will be watching your updates -- hope Elroy is doing better soon.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The head shaking might be caused by an ear infection. In the yawning video, at the end Elroy looks like he has something caught in the back of his throat. Maybe it’s painful.

You’re a lot tougher than I am, my dog would have been to the vet a long time ago.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is all better now. No more coughing, no more sneezing for nearly a week now. Kennel cough and/or whatever caused the coughing/sneezing has apparently run its course. Thank you for all your advice and concerns along the way!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hooray!


----------

